# BBC disappeared



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Have been watching UK channels successfully for some time using a VPN/lap top connected to TV but this week we have been refused access to iplayer although we can still connect to ITV and Channel 4. We were using expat shield on their free service but would be quite happy to pay for a similar product and would be very grateful for any recommendations.
Thanks very much.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

titeuf said:


> Have been watching UK channels successfully for some time using a VPN/lap top connected to TV but this week we have been refused access to iplayer although we can still connect to ITV and Channel 4. We were using expat shield on their free service but would be quite happy to pay for a similar product and would be very grateful for any recommendations.
> Thanks very much.


I use Tunnelbear. It costs about £20 a year, but I find FilmOn better for live TV as VPN can reduce your bandwidth.


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Aron said:


> I use Tunnelbear. It costs about £20 a year, but I find FilmOn better for live TV as VPN can reduce your bandwidth.


Thanks very much and will look into that. Very helpful.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

It all depends on your internet speed, but over the years I have used several VPN Providers and found Astrill to be the best by a long way. They even have a speed boost.
You might also like to have a look at Europa TV (no VPN required), and quite a few UK channels.


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

buble said:


> It all depends on your internet speed, but over the years I have used several VPN Providers and found Astrill to be the best by a long way. They even have a speed boost.
> You might also like to have a look at Europa TV (no VPN required), and quite a few UK channels.


Thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Overplay.net

You can be almost anywhere you like, not just Spain. That means you can use US services too.

They have a Smartdns feature that enables you to access sites without the need for a VPN, which can slow things down sometimes.

You can easily pause your account so you don't have to pay for months that you don't need it for. Useful if you holiday in the UK for summer.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Overplay.net
> 
> You can be almost anywhere you like, not just Spain. That means you can use US services too.
> 
> ...


You can be anywhere you like with any VPN. They are all pretty much the same with slight differences, usually the price. My relatives prefer HMA, but Tunnelbear suits me and is probably cheaper over a 12 month period


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Many thanks to all so now investigating possibilities.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Banana VPN, which I used to use a few years ago..... 6 countries

Overplay.... 48 countries

No, you can't be anywhere you like with any VPN, they are not all the same.

My advice to the Op is to shop around for the best price for the features and locations he needs. Or, take a recommendation based on others' experiences, in which case I highly recommend Overplay.

Thanks for making some recommendations in your 3rd sentence. Recommendations are much more useful than inaccurate snipes at the posts of others.




Aron said:


> You can be anywhere you like with any VPN. They are all pretty much the same with slight differences, usually the price. My relatives prefer HMA, but Tunnelbear suits me and is probably cheaper over a 12 month period


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Banana VPN, which I used to use a few years ago..... 6 countries
> 
> Overplay.... 48 countries
> 
> ...


Well, all I did was recommend Tunnelbear. The asker wants BBC in Spain and Tunnelbear is good for us. Saying that, some areas are suffering with bandwidth and for the little TV I watch, mainly in winter, I prefer FilmOn


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

buble said:


> It all depends on your internet speed, but over the years I have used several VPN Providers and found Astrill to be the best by a long way. They even have a speed boost.
> You might also like to have a look at Europa TV (no VPN required), and quite a few UK channels.


About Eoropa TV, I should aso have mentioned that you don't need their set top box.
You can still use your existing setup, you just let Europa manage your internet connection. They do the changeover from your existing internet company. I used them for my main tv viewing, and Astrill for ITV Player, BBC iPlayer, or anything else that Europa didn't cover. They are excellent!


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

All replies much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Another one. I use UNO telly. Simple to set up, you can get it free with various incentives like liking on facebook etc, but I end up paying around £4 per month via paypal.

There is no loss of speed as I've run speedtests both with and without it. It's particularly good with SkyGo which I know causes problems for others.


----------

